# cheaper calls to UK from Ireland



## londonite (4 Jan 2010)

Ouir eircom phone bill is very expensive, about €150 per month. Analysing it, the main cost is about €60 of calls to UK landlines and mobiles. Could anyone recommend any way of reducing this cost? We used to have a swiftcall a/c when in the UK which was brilliant £20 fixed fee every month for unlimited calls to Irish landlines. I would be very grateful for any advice. Thank you.


----------



## Conshine (4 Jan 2010)

Get an account with these guys:

http://www.rebtel.com/

Its about 1c per minute.


----------



## gunnerfitzy (4 Jan 2010)

If you have broadband they you can use skype. Get Europe unlimited subscription for €5 a month. unlimited landline calls to 20 european countries. 

[broken link removed]

skype uk mobile costs here:

                                                                                        VAT ex      VAT inc
[broken link removed] €0,205 €0,235  [broken link removed] €0,205 €0,235  [broken link removed] €0,205 €0,235  [broken link removed] €0,205 €0,235  [broken link removed] €0,205 €0,235  [broken link removed] €0,205 €0,235

of course if the people that you calling had skype also then it would be free


----------



## billb (4 Jan 2010)

I've been using [broken link removed] for a couple of years and find the service excellent

I spend several hours a month on conference calls to UK, Germany and Finland and my monthly bill is usually between €10 and €15


----------



## tillyfloss (5 Jan 2010)

Hi, 
my telephone and broadband is with Talk Talk here in ROI as is my parents and other friends , family etc in the UK. We all therefore get free calls to each other. I was going to go down the Skype route but not everyone I called had access to pc. My bills tend to be around €48 pm.


----------



## Fatphrog (5 Jan 2010)

You misunderstand the point about skype. Skype can be used to call non-skype landlines and mobiles.


----------



## gunnerfitzy (5 Jan 2010)

skype to landlines and mobiles have a charge

skype to skype calls are free


----------



## dave28 (6 Jan 2010)

Another possible option : buy a meteor RTG sim card  for relative in UK, opt for free meteor to meteor call plan (€20 / month on RTG) on your Irish mobile - if user in uk selects T-Mobile network  incoming calls from meteor are free (Meteor and T-Mobile have a roaming agreement).
I think this works ok once the uk sim is used only for incoming.


----------



## londonite (5 Apr 2010)

Thanks for all of your advice. I still have not fdound the ideal solution. Skype is not really the cheapest options in our instance as most calls to UK are to non SKYPE landlines so realtively costly. I have found irish swiftcall website (international plus option) good as for €5.99 a month you get 300 minutes of calls free to UK landlines per month. The problem is we find we are using up the 300 minutes by about 2 weeks into the month! If anyone comes across any other similar service with a higher number of free minutes, even if you have to pay a bit more than the €5.99, I would love to knows about it.  many thanks for all your replies.


----------



## rosey (5 Apr 2010)

You can dial 0818 998 998 before you dial your international number and you will be charged the same as a national call.


----------



## paddyodoors (14 Apr 2010)

Why would the Skype calls to UK landlines be more expensive?

The product for skype to skype is free - but forget this not relevant in yr case

you are calling from skype to a uk landline - the cost here is €5.99 per month for unlimited calls to 20 euro countries as mentioned above. 

I call UK landlines with this service at no additional cost than my monthly 5.99 - its unlimited so far as I know

Paddy


----------



## ardmacha (15 Apr 2010)

The landlines are easy, change call provider to UTV, giving you free calls in Britain and Ireland, either evenings/weekends or all day for an extra €8 or so.
Mobiles are not so easy, if you call a particular mobile in Britain then you could work on that in various ways, you'd need to identify the service involved.


----------

